# UCLA Screenwriting MFA 2023



## Bunnysadie

Doesn't look like this thread exists yet (very early so makes sense), but creating this here for when people want to chat/update!


----------



## Chris W

Here's our stats for the program:


UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






38%

Admitted
58   out of   152   Admitted



3%

Waitlisted
4   out of   152   Waitlisted



59%

*Not Admitted*
90   out of   152   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Be sure to log your application with our database so we can improve our acceptance data when you submit it to the school. 

Good luck!


----------

